# ils/elles se sont vu(e)(s) + infinitif - accord du participe passé de "se voir"



## Sibylle64

Bonjour 

J'ai un petit doute ... On doit écrire 'ils se sont vu octroyer un prix' ou 'ils se sont vus octroyer un prix' ? 
Merci de votre aide !

*Note des modérateurs :* Un grand nombre de fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Pour l'accord du participe passé de _voir_ non pronominal, voir ce fil.


----------



## le_canulard_emmerdé

Je pense qu'il faut l'écrire sans le s, parce que "se" semble être le complément d'objet indirect, le complément d'objet direct étant "octroyer un prix".

Quelqu'un qui pourra vérifier?


----------



## PhilFrEn

Bonjour,

voilà ce que j'ai trouvé:


> _1. Ils se sont vus mourir lentement.
> 2. Ils se sont vu envahir par l'ennemi.
> 3. Ils se sont vus invités à la soirée._



3 différents cas de figure. Le tiens correspondrait apparemment au 2.
Ca serait donc sans "_s_" à "_vu_".

[…]

J'espère que j'ai bien compris, parce que c'est aussi nouveau pour moi .Qu'est ce que c'est compliqué le francais .


----------



## Sibylle64

Merci bcp pour ces infos utiles ! Je ne comprends toujours pas bien la différence entre les 3 exemple. Pourquoi ce n'est pas "vus envahir" par l'ennemi ??? 
Oui la langue française est bien compliquée ...


----------



## Anne345

La règle :
_Le participe passé d'un verbe pronominal suivi d'un infinitif  s'accorde si le complément d'objet direct fait l'action exprimée par l'infinitif._ 
C'est à dire s'il est complément d'objet direct du verbe pronominal et sujet de l'infinitif et pas s'il est complément d'objet de l'infinitif.

_1. Ils se sont vus mourir lentement. :_ ils ont vu eux-mêmes mourir 
_2. Ils se sont vu envahir par l'ennemi._ ils ont vu l'ennemi les envahir 
_4. Elle s'est laissée mourir._ elle a laissé elle-même mourir
_5. Elle s'est laissé rejoindre._ _elle a laissé quelqu'un la rejoindre_

La règle est identique pour un participe passé conjugué avec avoir suivi d'un infinitif :
_Les femmes que j'ai entendues chanter :_ les femmes chantent
_Les chansons que j'ai entendu chanté :_ quelqu'un chante les chansons.
_Les fruits que j'ai vus tomber :_ les fruits tombent
_Les fruits que j'ai vu cueillir :_ quelqu'un cueille les fruits


----------



## lechat_75

Bonjour à tous,

Bien, il arrive que je dois répondre à une question dont je ne trouve pas de réponse. Voici :

Où réside la différence entre ce deux phrases? Pourquoi il y a un accord du participe au premier cas et il n'y en a pas au second??

1.- Ils se sont vus mourir lentement
2.- Ils se sont vus envahir par l'ennemi

J'imagine que ça a quelque chose à voir avec le complément d'agent..??

MERCI BIEN !


----------



## tie-break

Parce-que dans le premier cas le sujet du verbe mourir c'est eux (donc on accorde). En revanche dans le deuxième cas le sujet du verbe invahir est différente (c'est l'ennemi qui fait l'action d'envahir et donc on n'accorde pas)


----------



## bobbyfischer

Bonjour,

 Est-ce qu’on dit : se voir confier ou se voir confié ? C’est l’infinitif ou le participe passé qu’on utilise après « se voir » ?  Et si c’est le participe passé qu’on doit utiliser, doit-on faire l’accord avec le sujet ?

Exemple : La serveuse se voit confier / confiée la tâche de nous faire goûter les plats.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## SwissPete

Utilisant au autre verbe, je dirais :

« Je le vois *prendre* un jour la direction de l'entreprise ».

« Je le vois *pris* un jour dans ses propres pièges ».

 Je pense ne t'avoir pas beaucoup aidé, et j'attends d'autres contributions...


----------



## Nicomon

Bonsoir Bobby,

Dans ce contexte particulier, j'écrirais intuitivement *confier*, à l'infinitif. Mais je crois (sans en être convaincue) que les deux sont possibles. 

Chose certaine, l'infinitif est grammaticalement correct dans ce contexte.

Cette page de la BDL te sera peut-être utile.


----------



## madolo

la serveuse se voit confier = (voit confier à elle )= on lui confie une tâche
 la serveuse se voit confiée  = (voit elle être confiée)  = elle est confiée ( à une personne responsable, pour être supervisée, par exemple)
donc ici = se voit confier


----------



## Nicomon

Là où je me posais la question - à savoir si les deux étaient possibles (mais sans en être convaincue) - c'est en analysant  « elle a vu la tâche lui être confiée »  ce qui aurait pu donner... se voit confiée une tâche. Se voit confiées des tâches.  Se voit confiés les enfants de la voisine. 

Un peu tordu comme raisonnement?  Sans doute... il est tard.


----------



## madolo

pas si tordu que ça, ton raisonnement !
mais je pense qu'après "se voir" le le verbe qui suit, actif ou passif, a pour sujet le sujet de la première proposition;
autre exemple: il se voit acheter des esclaves VS il se voit acheté comme esclave


----------



## geostan

Substitue un verbe de la 2e ou 3e conjuguaison. Cela permet souvent de distinguer. Mais dans le cas qui nous occupe, je dirais "se voir confier".

Cheers!

Malgré les analyses proposées, plus j'y pense, plus je veux employer l'infinitif dans tous les cas.


----------



## Maître Capello

Si comme ici il y a un objet direct (_la tâche…_), seul l'infinitif est correct. Si _se voir_ est l'auxiliaire d'un passif (c.-à-d. s'il peut être remplacé par le verbe _être_), on a le choix entre le participe passé et l'infinitif. Exemples :

_Elle s'est vu*e* confi*ée* à sa tante. → Elle a été confi*ée* à sa tante. = On l'a confiée à sa tante.
Elle s'est vu confi*er* à sa tante. → Elle a été confi*ée* à sa tante. = On l'a confiée à sa tante.
Elle s'est vu confi*er* la tâche de nous faire goûter les plats. → On lui a confié cette tâche.
Elle s'est vu*(e)* confi*er* cette tâche à quelqu'un d'autre. → Elle a confié cette tâche à quelqu'un d'autre.
Elle s'est vu*e* condamn*ée* à la peine capitale. → Elle a été condamn*ée* à la peine capitale. = On l'a condamnée à la peine capitale.
Elle s'est vu condamn*er* à la peine capitale. → Elle a été condamn*ée* à la peine capitale. = On l'a condamnée à la peine capitale.
Elle s'est vu*(e)* condamn*er* un innocent. → Elle a condamné un innocent.
_


----------



## Fidèle

Je l'aurais su intuitivement, mais la clarté de votre explication m'épate.  Bravo, Capello.


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> _Elle s'est vu confi*er* la tâche de nous faire goûter les plats. → On lui a confié cette tâche._


Ou alors remplacer confier par _offrir. Elle s'est vu offrir_ (et non offerte). Ce qui confirme que mon raisonnement (post #5) ... _cette tâche lui a été confiée_ ... n'était pas le bon. J'ai cru à tort - bien que je mettais intuitivement l'infinitif - que les deux étaient possibles. 

Mais alors... que doit on penser de l'exemple qui suit? Le participe passé vous choque, ou non?  
- _se voir_ suivi de l'infinitif ou du participe passé _(Il se voit imposé un règlement absurde)._

Ne peut-on pas écrire aussi _Il s'est vu interdit l'usage de sa voiture / retiré son permis de conduire_ (plutôt que _interdire/retirer_) pour mettre l'accent sur le résultat plutôt que l'action? C'est ce que j'ai compris en lisant l'article de la BDL, dont j'ai mis le lien au post 3. 





> _Elle s'est vu*e *condamn*er* un innocent. → Elle a condamné un innocent._


À mon avis, on doit accorder _vu _au féminin, ici. Si j'ai bien suivi la réponse d'Anne plus haut dans ce fil.




Fidèle said:


> Je l'aurais su intuitivement, mais la clarté de votre explication m'épate. Bravo, Capello.


Intuitivement... j'aurais aussi accordé de la bonne façon les exemples de MC. C'est quand je me mets à trop analyser, et à lire des pages de la BDL à des heures indues, que je confonds tout.  Alors merci à Marco et Capello. 

Au bout du compte, je voterais pour la forme active. Comme eux


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Mais alors... que doit on penser de l'exemple qui suit? Le participe passé vous choque, ou non?
> - _se voir_ suivi de l'infinitif ou du participe passé _(Il se voit imposé un règlement absurde)._


Je ne suis de loin pas partisan de cette grammaire, d'autant plus qu'elle n'est pas confirmée par les grammairiens tels que Grevisse. Pour moi, _Il se voit imposé un règlement_ me choque et je la considère comme incorrecte étant donné que _se voit_ ne peut être remplacé par _est_…



> À mon avis, on doit accorder _vu _au féminin, ici. Si j'ai bien suivi la réponse d'Anne plus haut dans ce fil.  Intuitivement... j'aurais aussi accordé de la bonne façon les exemples de MC.


L'accord dont tu parles est recommandé par Grevisse mais non obligatoire (cf. _Le Bon Usage_, § 951, a) :


> Nous avons donné ci-dessus la  règle reçue [celle de l'accord selon que le COD fait ou non l'action exprimée par l'infinitif], et il vaut mieux s’y tenir. Mais son fondement n’est pas assuré.  Dans _Je les ai vus partir_, on  pourrait considérer que le véritable complément d’objet est la proposition  infinitive. […] En tout cas l’usage est  hésitant, et plus d’un auteur laisse le partic. passé invariable dans tous les  cas, conformément à l’analyse que nous venons de donner.


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Je ne suis de loin pas partisan de cette grammaire, d'autant plus qu'elle n'est pas confirmée par les grammairiens tels que Grevisse. Pour moi, _Il se voit imposé un règlement_ me choque et je la considère comme incorrecte étant donné que _se voit_ ne peut être remplacé par _est_…


Je ne suis pas non plus partisane de cette grammaire. J'ai trouvé le site au hasard de recherches google.

J'imagine alors que mes propres exemples de _interdit/retiré_ (sous le lien mal fait) te choquent aussi...



> L'accord dont tu parles est recommandé par Grevisse mais non obligatoire


 Tu me l'apprends.


----------



## Dunes

Bonsoir,

"Certains hommes se sont vus décerner une médaille."

Est-ce que l'orthographe et la construction sont correctes pour signifier qu'une médaille a été décernée à certains hommes ?


----------



## CapnPrep

"Certains hommes se sont vus décerner une médaille."

Avec le participe accordé au pluriel, les hommes deviennent le sujet du verbe _décerner_.


----------



## Dunes

Merci beaucoup. 
C'est-à-dire qu'il faudrait écrire "se sont vu décerner" pour qu'ils redeviennent "objets" de l'action ?


----------



## geostan

Cette construction est d'autant plus intéressante que _décerner_ en ce cas a une valeur passive, normalement impossible si le sujet est une personne. Voici ce que je veux dire:

On a décerné une médaille à l'homme.
Une médaille a été décernée à l'homme.
L'homme a été décerné une médaille. 

Malgré cela, on dit très bien: L'homme s'est vu décerner une médaille.


----------



## lmryod

Pour moi, la premiere conjugaison me paraissait correcte.
"Ils se sont vus décerner". A mon avis le verbe dont ils sont sujet est voir et non pas décerner.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour lmryod et bienvenue sur le forum !

Je ne crois pas qu'il faille accorder "vu" selon la règle suivante :

*Règle no 4 : *Lorsque le participe passé d'un verbe pronominal est placé directement devant un infinitif, la règle propre à la relation participe passé / infinitif s'applique. À noter que l'analyse est différente si l'infinitif est remplacé par un participe passé.

*Exemples : *Ils se sont vus mourir lentement.
Ils se sont vu envahir par l'ennemi.
Ils se sont vus invités à la soirée.


----------



## geostan

lmryod said:


> Pour moi, la premiere conjugaison me paraissait correcte.
> "Ils se sont vus décerner". A mon avis le verbe dont ils sont sujet est voir et non pas décerner.



Non. Cela dépend du sens de l'infinitif, comme CapnPrep l'a montré.

Si l'infinitif a une valeur active, l'accord se fait. Si, par contre, la valeur est passive, le participe reste invariable.

Les hommes se sont vus décerner une médaille.  Ce sont les hommes qui ont décerné la médaille. Cette phrase n'aurait pas de sens.

Les hommes se sont vu décerner une médaille. Les hommes ont reçu une médaille.

Cela dit, comme Grevisse l'explique, les manquements à la regle sont fréquents.


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis convaincue qu'il ne faut pas accorder.

Il y a aussi cette règle simple :



> Le participe passé du verbe se voir, suivi de l'infinitif, s'accorde en genre et en nombre avec le sujet si celui-ci fait l'action marquée par l'infinitif. *Source*



C'est aussi parce qu'on ne pourrait écrire ceci (post de geostan)
L'homme a été décerné une médaille. 

Qu'on ne pourrait écrire _se sont vu décern*ée* une médaille_
[…]

Cela dit, va pour l'exercice grammatical  « se voir  + infinitif » mais on peut aussi préférer la forme active et écrire simplement :
- On a décerné une médaille à certains hommes
- Certains hommes ont reçu une médaille / ont été décorés d'une médaille

À ce sujet, *cet article*


----------



## JiPiJou

Truc efficace qui permet de se passer de toutes les règles complexes et contradictoires : remplacer l'auxiliaire *être *par l'auxiliaire *avoir*.

>>> _"Ils se sont *vu* décerner une médaille"_
Ils ont vu décerner une médaille *à qui* ?... à eux (qui n'est donc pas un COD)
Donc, pas d'accord du participe passé puisqu'il n'y a pas de COD (ou que le rôle du COD est tenu par "décerner" : ils ont vu quoi ?... décerner une médaille)

>>> _"Ils se sont *vus* mourir"_
Ils ont vu mourir *qui* ?... eux (mot exprimé par "se") : COD placé avant ; donc accord du participe passé.


----------



## CapnPrep

Ton truc est moins efficace dans d'autres cas :
_Ils se sont *vu* envahir par l'ennemi._
Ils ont vu l'ennemi envahir qui ? eux-mêmes (exprimé par _se_) 
COD placé avant ; pourtant pas d'accord.


----------



## Nicomon

Alors qu'à mon avis le mien, de truc tout simple, (voir citation, post #11) fonctionne très bien.

Le sujet de « se voir » (ils) ne fait pas l'action marquée par l'infinitif (envahir). On n'accorde pas.


----------



## JiPiJou

Je me demande si une forme plus correcte de cette phrase ne serait pas : "Ils se sont vu être envahis par l'ennemi". C'est en tous cas ce que cela veut dire (ce qui expliquerait la suite de ma remarque).

De plus, je ne crois pas que la bonne question à poser soit "Ils ont vu l'ennemi envahir qui ?" car, là, on retourne complètement la construction de la phrase ("être envahi par l'ennemi" devient "l'ennemi envahit"). 

La question correcte me semble être : "Ils ont vu quoi ?... qu'ils étaient envahis par l'ennemi". Pas de COD avant, donc pas d'accord du participe passé.

Spécieux ? Mais je ne garantis pas la fiabilité (ni la pertinence) de mon "truc". Peut-être à faire affiner par de vrais grammairiens.


----------



## raf0708

Les membres des familles à la longévité notoire se virent [encourager] à procréer au sein de leur caste.
Est-ce [encouragé] ou [encouragés]  ou [encouragées]?


----------



## geostan

_encouragés_ ou _encourager_ sont possibles.


----------



## Lezert

Certes, mais le sens n'est pas du tout le même :
dans un cas ( encouragés) ce sont les membres des familles... qui sont encouragés, dans l'autre ( encourager) ce sont eux qui encouragent


----------



## raf0708

Bien vu !
Ici, les familles avaient reçu des primes d'encouragement.


----------



## geostan

Lezert said:


> Certes, mais le sens n'est pas du tout le même :
> dans un cas ( encouragés) ce sont les membres des familles... qui sont encouragés, dans l'autre ( encourager) ce sont eux qui encouragent



Pas d'accord. _Se voir + infinitif_ peut avoir un sens passif. D'ailleurs, _encourager_ est un verbe transitif direct. Où est son COD? Peut-on dire, par exemple, _Les membres ... encouragent à procréer._?  Je demanderais toujours:
encouragent qui?


----------



## CapnPrep

geostan said:


> _Se voir + infinitif_ peut avoir un sens passif.


C'est vrai (voir le début de ce fil), mais cela dépend de la complémentation du verbe. S'il est suivi de son COD, l'infinitif est obligatoire (et en principe ambigu) : _se voir interdire qch_. Mais pour les autres verbes, c'est moins clair. Il faudra tester avec des verbes du 2e ou du 3e groupe ayant la même construction que _encourager_ (c.-à-d. objet direct + complément en _à_) :
Les membres des familles se virent contraindre (par l'état) à procréer 
        Les membres des familles se virent conduire (par leurs croyances) à procréer ​


----------



## Lezert

_C'est une des utilisations possibles ( dans le sens de soutenir, favoriser):
_


> Enfants: comment encourager à partager


ou ici:http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/encourager


> [P. méton. de l'obj.]  _Encourager la vertu, les jeunes talents._ _Ma mère (...) était trop simple et trop timide pour encourager les belles manières_ (France, _Vie fleur,_ 1922, p. 339) :


Mais que ce soit correct ou non, le fait est que , dans la phrase d'origine, si on utilisait l'infinitif, ce seraient bien les membres ... qui encourageraient ( La phrase serait, assez bancale, et je ne l'aurais jamais écrite comme ça )
voir
_Les membres se voient encouragés à procréer_
_Les membres se voient encourager à procréer_


----------



## Frapap

Bonjour à tous !

Un doute, je suis en train de corriger un article et tombe sur cette phrase :
... c'est la question qu'ils se sont vus poser...

Moi, je n'aurais pas écrit le "s" de "vu" car les hommes ne se sont pas vus eux-même... Ai-je bien fait de corriger ou le "s" est-il correct? Si oui, pourquoi?

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## CapnPrep

Oui, tu as bien fait […]


----------



## Fred_C

Oui, vous avez bien fait, il ne faut pas d'S. le "se" n'est absolument pas l'objet du verbe "voir".


----------



## Ian Tenor

Anne345 said:


> La règle :
> _Le participe passé d'un verbe pronominal suivi d'un infinitif s'accorde si le complément d'objet direct fait l'action exprimée par l'infinitif._
> C'est à dire s'il est complément d'objet direct du verbe pronominal et sujet de l'infinitif et pas s'il est complément d'objet de l'infinitif.
> 
> _1. Ils se sont vus mourir lentement. :_ ils ont vu eux-mêmes mourir
> _2. Ils se sont vu envahir par l'ennemi._ ils ont vu l'ennemi les envahir




Chère Anne345 -


Je viens tardivement à cette discussion, et je trouve que vous avez su expliquer quelque chose qui 'm'est restée peu clair au fil des années.

Toutefois, sauriez-vous m'aider à résoudre les cas suivants, concernant l'utilisation juste de *"se voir + INF." *ou* "se voir + PART. PASSÉ" *?

"Elle s'est vu distribu*er* le rôle de Lakmé." - on lui a donné le rôle de Lakmé.

"Elle s'est vu*e* distribu*ée* _dans _le rôle de Lakmé." - on lui a donné le rôle de Lakmé.
​Est-ce bien ?  Et mes "_traducs" _?  Sont-ils corrects, les deux ?


De même, pourquoi préférait-on plus haut -

"Ils se sont vu envah*ir* par l'ennemi." - ils ont vu l'ennemi les envahir ...​à -

"Ils se sont vu*s* envah*is* par l'ennemi." - ils ont vu l'ennemi les envahir ...​
Est-ce que les deux seraient corrects ? Et le cas échéant, le sens est-il et identique dans les deux phrases ?


Il y a, d'ailleurs, sur le site _CNRTL_ - *http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/voir *- un exemple tout à fait intriguant -

_"Je ne pêche jamais le brochet, dit le major, ce n'est pas un gentleman. Quand il *se voit pris*, tout est fini; le saumon combat jusqu'au bout."_ (Maurois, _Sil. Bramble_, 1918, p. 61). V. _écouter_   A 2 a ex. de Balzac.​Pourrait-on écrire, également -

_"Quand il *se voit prendre*, tout est fini ..."_ - ???
​J'adore ces constructions - mais qu'est-ce que je les trouve subtiles et difficile à cerner avec certitude !

Si vous saviez me répondre ...


Bien à vous -

Ian


----------



## arundhati

"Elle s'est vue distribuer..." voudrait dire à mon avis qu'à l'inverse, c'est elle qui a distribué le rôle de Lakmé.


----------



## Ian Tenor

Bien vu !  En effet ...

Mmmm - alors ...

"Elle s'est vu distribu*er* le rôle de Lakmé par le metteur en scène." - on lui a donné le rôle de Lakmé.

   "Elle s'est vu*e* distribu*ée* _dans _le rôle de Lakmé par le metteur en scène." - on lui a donné le rôle de Lakmé.
​Qu'en pensez-vous ? Tous deux correctes, ou bien l'une ou l'autre ?

Merci -


----------



## zaza2010

Bonsoir,

Je suis une femme et je dis: sur Internet, je me suis vu(e) offrir les services de... Vu prend un e ou pas?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Asmodée

Bonjour,

Il ne faut pas accorder car tu n'es pas le sujet du verbe "offrir".

Pour une structure du style [_se voir_ + infinitif] si le verbe "se voir" et l'infinitif ont le même sujet, on accorde, sinon, on accorde pas. 

Exemples:
- Elle ne s'est pas vue mourir. (Elle ne se croyait pas qu'elle allait mourir.) 
- Elle s'est vu refuser l'entrée du club. (On lui a refusé l'entrée.)

Par contre, si dans ton cas, le sujet qui offre les services est une entité exclusiement féminine, la question devient plus problématique. Je ne saurais y répondre avec certitude mais je pense que je n'accorderais quand même pas. À voir avec les autres avis.


----------



## la fée

Asmodée a raison, sauf pour ce qui concerne son doute si le sujet est féminin. Aucun accord même dans ce cas!


----------



## LV4-26

D'accord avec Asmodée, jusqu'à plus ample informé.

C'est la même chose avec _faire_, quand il est employé comme semi-auxiliaire
_Je me suis fait offrir._
...n'en déplaise à de nombreux "hyper-correcteurs". 

Sauf qu'avec _voir_, la différence se voit mais ne s'entend pas.


----------



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!!

Est-ce qu'on dit:

1. se voir obliger de faire qqch

2. se voir obliger à faire qqch



MERCI D'AVANCE


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

On dit : "se voir oblig*é* de faire qqch." (=> être oblig*é* de faire qqch)


----------



## LV4-26

En effet, en tout état de cause, on ne peut utiliser ici que le participe passé.

Le problème est de savoir si _se voir + participe passé_ est possible.
Je sais qu'on le voit souvent, mais j'ai un doute. Cela dit, je n'ai trouvé aucune source qui l'interdise explicitement.

Mon problème est le suivant.
_Il s'est vu attribuer un numéro._
Pas de problème, _attribuer_ désigne une action exercée par un tiers sur le sujet.
_Il s'est vu obligé de décliner son identité._
Quel est l'intérêt de cette tournure, qui pourrait être avantageusement remplacé par _Il a été obligé de..._ ?

[…] Je résume ce doute :
- se voir + infinitif est possible et a une utilité.
Il permet de passer de _on lui a confié une mission_ à _Il s'est vu confier une mission_, en changeant le point de vue.

- Mais se voir + pp est-il réellement possible, alors qu'il n'a aucune utilité ?


----------



## Donaldos

A lire : Banque de dépannage linguistique - Infinitif ou participe passé

Ainsi que :


> b) En partic. [Se voir auxil. de la forme passive d'un verbe]
> α) [*Se voir* équivaut à être, se étant compl. d'obj. dir. de voir]
> − *Se voir* + part. passé. _À peine arrivé, je me vois obligé de repartir_ (Villers de L'I.-A., Contes cruels, 1883, p. 301). [Avec compl. d'agent] _J'en ai assez de me voir conspué par des lâches sans nom, qui m'accablent d'injures_ (Musset, Lorenzaccio, 1834, iii, 3, p. 194).
> ♦ [Le suj. désigne une chose] _Ce double courant de possessivité intense, exclusive et jalouse entre la mère et le fils se heurte à la barrière des convenances morales, et comme la mère reste enveloppée d'un nimbe d'idéale pureté, la sexualité se voit disloquée_ (Mounier, Traité caract., 1946, p. 151).
> − *Se voir* + prop. inf. _Sur ce banc où vous m'amenez, et où tant d'autres se sont vu condamner à des peines infâmes, sur ce banc même, je vous le dis, ma morale est au-dessus de la vôtre_(Courier, Pamphlets pol., Procès, 1821, p. 133)._ Le Président de la République s'est vu dépouiller, sans avoir donné sa démission, des droits et prérogatives de ses fonctions (De Gaulle, Mém. guerre, 1954, p. 314). [Avec compl. d'agent] À la première observation qu'il avait faite, Ferdinand s'était vu rabrouer par son frère_ (Aymé, Jument, 1933, p. 159).
> β) *Se voir* + prop. inf. [Se étant compl. d'obj. indir. de l'inf.] _Rien n'enchante l'homme comme de se voir fournir des motifs inédits de rester fidèle à d'anciennes pratiques _(J.-R. Bloch, Dest. du S., 1931, p. 242).


(TLFi)


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

C'est dans le même sujet. Sur ce site http://www.leconjugueur.com/fraccordpronominal.php , j'ai vu cet exemple : "Nous nous sommes vu féliciter par le moniteur."
Cela veut dire, d'après la BDL, que le participe passé est également possibles, ici ? "Nous nous sommes vus félicités par le moniteur." (nous avons été félicités par le moniteur)


----------



## LV4-26

Et bien, en effet, d'après la citation de Donaldos...


> [...]J'en ai assez de me voir conspué par des lâches sans nom, qui m'accablent d'injures (Musset, Lorenzaccio, 1834, iii, 3, p. 194). [...]


...oui.

Personnellement, ça chagrine un peu ma logique que deux phrases strictement synonymes...
_1a. J'en assez de me voir conspuer par des lâches sans nom
1b. J'en ai assez de me voir conspué par des lâches sans nom

2a.Nous nous sommes vu féliciter par le moniteur
2b. Nous nous sommes vus félicités par le moniteur
_

...puissent utiliser, l'une l'infinitif, l'autre le participe passé. Ou, si vous préférez, que l'on puisse passer d'une forme verbale à une autre sans changer du tout le sens de la phrase.

Dans un tel cas, je m'en tiendrais à l'infinitif.
Mais, bon, c'est personnel.

EDIT : Je sais bien que la BDL parle d'accent sur l'action (infinitif) et sur le résultat de l'action (pp) mais, avec un complément d'agent (_par le moniteur_), il me semble que l'on est résolument du côté de l'action.

Cela dit, je me sens un peu gêné de pousser l'outrecuidance jusqu'à donner tort à Musset


----------



## grenouille182

Salut. Je ne comprends pas le sens de ''se voir + infinitif'' dans cette phrase que j´ai sortie d´un exercice qu´on doit faire : Il *se sont vu* interdire l´entrée de la salle par des contrôleurs.  Qu´est-ce qui veut dire _se voir _là-bas? Pourquoi je ne peux pas écrire : ils se sont fait interdire l´entrée de la salle ? 
Le même cas avec ce verbe dans cette phrase: Il *s´est vu* condamner à la réclusion criminelle à perpétuité.

Merci d´avance pour votre aide


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut grnouille182,

Tu sembles avoir très bien saisi le sens. Ils ne sont pas partie prenante dans l'action, ils sont comme des témoins qui assistent, impuissants, à ce qui leur arrive.


----------



## mthvd

En effet cette expression met en avant la passivité du sujet qui ici subit ce qui lui arrive. Cette idée d'impuissance est par ailleurs bien mise en avant par l'expression "se voir" comme s'ils se détachaient de leur corps et observer d'un point de vue extérieur ce qui leur arrivait.
J'espère ne pas avoir été trop confus.


----------



## Oddmania

Bonjour,

J'aurais besoin de votre aide pour déterminer l'orthographe exacte du participe passé _vu _et du verbe _attribuer _dans les phrases suivantes. Dans chaque cas, comment écririez-vous _vu(e)_ et _attribuer/é_ ? 

.....L'actrice s'est _vu attribuer _une récompense.
.....La récompense s'est _vu attribuer_ à l'actrice.
.....Les jurés se sont _vu attribuer_ une récompense à l'actrice.

J'ai choisi ces trois phrases pour faire varier la passivité/l'activité de chaque agent. J'ai toujours pensé que seul le participe passé _vu _devait changer d'accord selon les cas, et que le verbe _attribuer _devait toujours rester à l'infinitif, mais je commence à douter.  J'aurais tendance à écrire:

.....L'actrice s'est _vu attribuer _une récompense (= elle a vu la récompense être attribuée *à elle*, donc pas d'accord).
.....La récompense s'est _vue attribuée_ à l'actrice (= la récompense se voit *elle-même* [accord] être attribu*ée* [accord]).
.....Les jurés se sont _vus attribuer_ une récompense à l'actrice (= les jurés se voient *eux-mêmes* [accord] attribu*er* quelque chose).

Suis-je loin de la vérité ? Merci d'avance d'éclairer ma lanterne !


----------



## Stéphane89

Bonjour,

J'écrirais les trois phrases de la même manière. Les règles sont d'ailleurs expliquées très clairement ici (posts #5 par Anne345 et #15 par l'éminent Maître Capello ).


----------



## Oddmania

Formidable! La réponse de Maître Capello va beaucoup m'aider. Mais si j'ai bien compris, les trois phrases nécessitent trois écritures différentes, n'est-ce pas ?

L'actrice s'est _v*u* attribu*er* _une récompense (l'actrice n'est pas _attribuée_, on *lui *attribue quelque chose : donc _*-er*_ + _vu_).
La récompense s'est _vu*e* attribu*ée*_ à l'actrice (on peut clairement remplacer _s'est vue_ par_ a été_. D'où _vu*e* _et _attribu*ée*_).
Les jurés se sont _vu*(s)* attribu*er*_ une récompense à l'actrice (les jurés ne sont pas _attribués_, ils ont attribué quelque chose. D'où _*-er*_).

Néanmoins, j'ai toujours un doute concernant l'accord du participe _vu _dans la dernière phrase. Est-il bel et bien facultatif, comme dans l'exemple de Maître Capello : _"Elle s'est vu*(e)* condamner un innocent"_ ?


----------



## Maître Capello

_L'actrice s'est v*u* attribu*er* une récompense._ → L'actrice reçoit une récompense.
_L'actrice s'est vu(*e*) attribu*er* une récompense._  → C'est l'actrice qui attribue la récompense (à une tierce personne).

Dans ce second sens, l'accord est plus fréquent, mais l'invariabilité est également possible. Je recommanderais toutefois de toujours faire l'accord dans ce cas pour éviter  l'ambiguïté avec l'autre sens.

_Les jurés se sont vu(*s*) attribu*er* une récompense à l'actrice._ → même chose que ci-dessus

_La récompense s'est vu*e* attribu*ée* à l'actrice._ → Les accords et le participe sont corrects, mais j'éviterais cette phrase parce qu'une chose (la récompense) ne peut en principe pas *voir* quoi que ce soit. Ce tour est d'ailleurs critiqué par plusieurs linguistes.


----------



## Nicomon

Je remets ici le commentaire et le lien que j'avais mis au post #17 :





> Au bout du compte, je voterais pour la forme active. Comme eux


 Le titre de l'article du HEC (que je trouve amusant) est :  Rit-elle toujours, la Castifiore, de se voir si belle en ce miroir ? 

On peut y lire quelques trucs pour l'accord, si on tient à employer « se voir ». 
Mais pourquoi faire compliqué, quand on peut faire simple?


----------



## WME

Maître Capello said:


> _L'actrice s'est v*u* attribu*er* une récompense._ → L'actrice reçoit une récompense.
> _L'actrice s'est vu(*e*) attribu*er* une récompense._  → C'est l'actrice qui attribue la récompense (à une tierce personne).



Je ne comprends pas du tout ce qui justifie la première possibilité, et l'emploi de l'infinitif dans pareil cas.


----------



## geostan

Malgré les précisions de MC, je n'emploie pas _*se voir*_ dans les phrases où l'infinitif a la valeur d'un participe présent.  A l'oral, la différence ne serait pas perçue.


----------



## naolinco

D'accord avec geostan: la deuxième phrase, grammaticalement tout à fait correcte, ne me semble possible que dans des cas limités (littéraires?): elle donne l'impression que cette actrice est droguée ou hypnotisée, qu'elle agit dans une sorte de stupeur. "Se voir" annule la responsabilité du sujet, qui doit donc, dans le langage courant être complément de l'infinitif ou sujet d'une voix passive.


----------



## TristánFarias

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai trouvé cette phrase sur la toile:

“Les règles de la politesse, cette civilité qui semble s'être vu*e* fermé*e* la porte du XXIe siècle, ...”

Est-ce incorrect?

Est-ce qu'on ne devrait pas avoir plutot écrit,

a. Les règles de la politesse, cette civilité qui semble s'être vu _fermer _la porte du XXIe siècle, ...
b. Les règles de la politesse, cette civilité qui semble s'être vu _férmée _la porte

Vu que la construction est _se voir fermer la porte_, qu'on dirait presque une locution toute faite, je penche pour l'option A, mais je ne suis pas tout à fait sûr que la phrase originelle soit incorrecte.

qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Chimel

Si mes notions grammaticales sont correctes... Je penche aussi pour l'option a.

C'est de toute façon _fermer_ à l'infinitif. Quant au participe passé, la question est de savoir si l'élément en question (la politesse, ici) accomplit ou non l'action du verbe introduit par _voir_. Si c'était elle qui fermait la porte, ce serait _vue _(elle se serait vue en train de fermer la porte). Mais ce n'est pas le cas ici, elle subit l'action: c'est donc (pour moi) _s'être vu fermer_ (mais je ne sais pas combien de francophones connaissent et appliquent encore cette règle...).


----------



## Oddmania

D'accord avec Chimel 

_La civilité qui s'est vu fermer la porte_... → on a vu quelqu'un fermer la porte *à* la civilité. "La civilité" n'est donc pas un COD, donc pas d'accord.

Si l'on avait vu la civilité en train de "fermer une porte", _la civilité _aurait été COD et il y aurait eu accord (_s'est vue fermer_).


----------



## Chimel

Merci pour la confirmation ! J'avais un léger doute sur la fiabilité de mes souvenirs scolaires...


----------



## k@t

En complément des réponses de Chimel et Oddmania.

Dans le sens passif, le participe passé est possible uniquement si le verbe qui suit *se voir *peut être attribut du pronom réfléchi.
Par exemple avec *Elle s’est vue condamnée *_(Elle s’est vu condamner)_,
à quoi se rapporte *condamnée* ? Qui est condamnée ? *Elle*.
_Elle s’est vue condamnée = Elle est condamnée._
> infinitif et participe sont donc également possibles (avec la nuance de sens : accent mis sur l’action = infinitif / accent mis sur le résultat-l’état = participe).

Dans la phrase *Les règles de la politesse, cette civilité qui semble s'être vu fermer la porte du XXIe siècle*,
à quoi se rapporte *fermer* ? Qui / Quoi est fermé ? *La porte* ; ce qui est fermé, c’est bien la porte et non la civilité.
> seul l’infinitif est possible.


----------

